# Anyone have leather furniture?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

We bought a leather sectional sofa set today because:
1) I'm tired of the dogs rearranging the furniture (sectional will be attached and in the corner where it has nowhere to go);
2) toys will no longer get caught in the "in between" space of the sofa and loveseat;
3) I'd like to be able to clean the entire living room with a leaf blower. 

Does anyone have any experience with leather furniture and dog nails?

We generally don't let the dogs up on the furniture but that doesn't stop them from using it as racetrack banking when doing zoomies from one room to the other


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a toy sized dog and he has put a few nicks in the leather couches, but they are so much easier to keep clean and dust-free it is worth a few scratches/nicks. If you are concerned I'd keep a throw blanket over the couch for the dogs.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I love my leather couch. The dog is not supposed to be on that one, but of course she is anyway. I have had it a number of years now and still no tears from the nails. I agree - very easy to keep clean. I hate our other furniture too. It is in the basement family room. It was cute and we could get it through the door - no easy task. However....It is soooo uncomfortable. We allow the dog, rabbits, and kids on it. If we manage to destroy it, maybe we can get something more comfortable.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

We have leather furniture and its nice. Easy to clean and doesn't collect dog hair. Sigurd doesn't go on the furniture so I haven't had an issue with his nails doing any damage. The only thing I don't like about leather -- it's SO cold to sit on at first, you have to wait for it to warm up with your body heat.


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

I have leather furniture. Ive never had problems with nails with a few slips OD dog getting on couch? 
Just FYI, I did put frontline topical on mt little dog and she decided to jump on couch and it discolored it. I had to get a lady who works on upholstery to use dye to fix it. It did blend in well Thank God! So no dogs near furniture after applying topical!!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Sigurd's Mom, maybe you could have a fanny heater put in, like they do leather seats in cars. OOOOOH, I LOVE those.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I love our leather couch because I can vacumn it!! I like the comment about the leaf blower lol


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

We had a leather sectional when I lived with my parents. Dog's nails didn't do a thing to it, even when they were due for a trim.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I love my leather couch. I bought it on sale. It is a medium brown distressed leather. So toenail marks do not mar it. 

My sister's is a dark reddish brown, smooth as a baby's bottom, and if my dogs went near the thing it would be ruined forever.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

We've got a bunch of leather furniture and the dog hasn't done any damage to them at all.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

You know, actually, I bet a GSD would be less likely to nick the leather. My small dog made his "marks" on the couch when he was jumping up trying to get on them, using his front paws to occasionally claw his way up! He is kinda short


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I think it depends on the finish of the leather. If it is totally smooth, scratches will show more than on a slightly pebbled finish. Our guy doesn't get up on the couch but the cat took a few divots out. I looked for some shoe polish in the same shade and use that to cover the marks. I love the easy clean aspect of leather. Dog hairs wipe off and where my husband sits to read the newspaper, the leather wipes/conditioner take the grime right off. No more shampooing!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Actually now that I examine the couch, the top part where the cats always sit has some fine scratches on it, but where the dog sits it's perfectly fine.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Sigurd's Mom, maybe you could have a fanny heater put in, like they do leather seats in cars. OOOOOH, I LOVE those.


Once you confirm you didn't just wet yourself, it's a delightful feeling to suddenly feel your butt getting warmer! 

Thanks for the input everyone! Unfortunately it is the "smooth as a baby's butt" leather but hopefully a throw blanket will help


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Chocolate brown leather couch here... LOVE IT!

No dog/cat fur attaching itself to it and it is easy to clean (just wipe it down).

I don't allow rough housing on the furniture so there are no nicks or scratches.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

We have a microfiber/leather sectional that has no issues with the pup

I hate dogs that are on the bed, couch, chair, beg, bark at anything from inside the home, ect. 

However the cats do lay on the couch, chairs, bed.. Because od their size. And cat claws are much more rough than dogs.. No issues with our furniture!


----------



## Smiling_Shepherd (Aug 23, 2010)

We maintain the nails using a dremel ensuring the edges are smooth

Helps us keep the leather furniture and car interiors safe

Never had a puncture


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I love to curl up on my couch with one of my dogs. They keep my feet warm. The leather couch has been the absolute best purchase I made in the ten years I have been here. If I have to relocate to under the bridge, I hope I can drag the couch with me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

no leather furniture here. not our style but have seriously considered it a couple of times. friends have a leather couch and their dog uses the livingroom as a race track most of the day and they've no issues and she makes sure to dig her nails in to EVERYTHING she touches so i would say they're pretty awesome.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

selzer said:


> i love to curl up on my couch with one of my dogs. They keep my feet warm. The leather couch has been the absolute best purchase i made in the ten years i have been here. If i have to relocate to under the bridge, i hope i can drag the couch with me.


 
lol


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Leather all the way or shall I say pleather......who I am kidding real leather is out of our price range,lol I like it for the same reasons everyone else has said. Easy to clean off hair, mud, slobber, kiddy spills, and lasts longer. I was sick of washing slip covers daily, digging for toys, and constantly screaming about getting feet and dogs off the couch. Congrats on the new sofa it will be a godsend


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mine was $800 for a full length couch, on sale and delivered. My sister has a purse that cost that much. I think that I prefer my leather to hers -- it would be a lot harder for some yayhoo to steal mine, though I would probably be just as heartbroken about it.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL $800 is not so bad either for a couch that is....a purse? If I had that kind of money I still don't think I could stomach paying that much. I'm so cheap by nature,lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I had my mother with me when I bought it. SHE approved. I do not know of many sales-people that are happy when my mother gets through with them. And I have never gone wrong following her advice. 

My buffet and hutch and server I got for 1300 total, and regular price on the buffet and hutch was $2700 and $900 for the server. But Mom got them to throw in the delivery as well. We got them and the couch at Kaufmanns. 

We bought a bunch of stuff used, at a place where they get rid of stuff from estates. One of the things, is this huge buffet type thing that looked kind of weird at first, but Mom said it woud be perfect and shut up. She got the guy down to $25. It was a Thomasville. And it IS pefect, fits my wall in my living room. It will never be moved because it weighs a ton, but it has drawers and doors and houses my entire video collection amonst other things. 

Somehow, somewhere, my mother learned about fine furniture. She has the ability to measure and remember, to spacially assess something, to know if it will fit, if it will be too dark or two light for the application, and how it will make the room feel. It is unfortunate that my mother did not persue that as a vocation. She would have been awesome at it, and would have made a bundle. 

Uh oh, I am rambling. Better than ranting and raving I guess.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Rambling is waaay better,lol Your mom sounds like MIL. She has an eye for design, good furniture, and can smell a deal before we even walk into a store. I'm just hoping she rubs off on me,lol


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

I want leather so bad. i don't think my hubby wil
l ever let me....


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Love it! All you do is wipe with a damp rag and your done. Dogs do not get on the furniture but Max has put his front feet on it to reach a toy, no scratches.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have had leather for years the cats seem to do more damage than the dogs ever did to it. I did notice some scratch marks, probably because mine was italian leather that is pretty smooth feeling.

I just dumped the leather and bought a cushiony one, love this one to, throw a cover over it, to keep the dog hair off we'll see how long it lasts


----------



## rgold1963 (Oct 23, 2010)

No nail problems yet but I have seen a few puppy teeth marks and my wife is not happy about it!
We just switched from a microfiber to leather couch strictly for the ease of cleaning and it's really nice that everything vacuums or wipes right off.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

*Couch Update*

Thanks for all the responses, everyone! 
We've had the sectional since Wednesday night, and I can safely say it's been the best investment of my life! 
Jax has even run across all the cushions at full speed and not a mark on it!


----------

